# Тенториум



## Vovik79 (9 Апр 2008)

Кто слышал про препараты компании Тенториум?Они основанны на меде и что-то связанно с пчелинным производством. Мне посоветовали, говорят порогает.человек решил проблему остеохондроз,у меня та же проблема шейным отделом.Стоит покупать или это всё ерунда?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2008)

Способ неспецифичекой стимуляции организма для борьбы с любой болезнью.


----------



## Vovik79 (9 Апр 2008)

То-есть я не понял ответа что значит неспицефический, можно пояснить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2008)

??????
Антибиотики, убивающие бактерии - специфический препарат.
Аспирин, уменьшающий температуру, вследствии воспаления, вызванного бактериями -неспецифический препарат.


----------



## abelar (9 Апр 2008)

Vovik79 написал(а):


> То-есть я не понял ответа что значит неспицефический, можно пояснить?


150 грамм "с устатку" да под хорошую закуску - "весьма способствует" "повышению", "выводит шлаки, и стронций"...:drinks: - это неспецифический препарат для повышения иммунитета...
А, если серьезно, (а форум у нас вообще-то серьезный), то Тенториум наверное помогает, только фирме изготовителю от финансовых проблем


----------



## Ell (10 Апр 2008)

Нельзя забывать о том, что на мед и продукты пчеловодства может быть аллергия. И это далеко не редкость.


----------



## abelar (11 Апр 2008)

..Тем более что внизу справа черным по-белому написано:. Тенториум в С-Петербурге. Жизненно важные ПРОДУКТЫ ПИТАНИЯ для вашего здоровья. Это - продукт питания, такой же полезный, как и сардельки с квашенной капустой!:drinks:


----------

